# Kelly Controllers



## Citystromer (May 2, 2009)

obviosly there are Kellys that run and there are Kellys that blow.
Mine blew twice after a short time working. It was a 400VC 400A Kelly rated device. Kelly rated I say, because I looked inside and know now how they get to those numbers. They just add up all the paralleled mosfets, assuming equal propagation delay. Unfortunately their mosfets don`t know that, blowing the once that fire early, inductivity is also not a factor with Kelly, and of course it was my fault installing the device in such a manner, that it blew. 
I got tired sending it back and forth, seeing that the units were totally unrepairable, since the inside was litterally glued together with thermal coating resin, which was mainly the only thing holding everyting together besides the many little plastic screws. 
My advice: never try saving money on a controller. Now I own some resin covered Kelly parts, the only thing reusable are the caps and the casing, and had to buy a quality product, and got some additional excercise installing and reinstalling controllers. 
But some Kellys seme to work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

I actually have two that work. I am going to assume a faulty cap. Every thing else seems to be working as it should. I can still power up and hear the remaining caps charging. Mo more smoke either. I will post all the results of this issue, good or bad.

Pete

PS Kelly has always done me right.


----------

